# PK380 failure to eject failure to load



## forgotenpast (Jun 20, 2012)

So ive been stalking these forums for some time now, never registered untill now simply due to the fact that i felt everything i had to say had already been said... well it has but i need to complain

i bought my pk380 back in febuary, initially my wife and i put around 800 rounds through it but the more we fired it the more it jammed up untill it was failing to eject at all and failing to load the majority of the time, so i called S&W to have it repaired, i got the sidearm back today with a little sheet of paper that says "REPAIRED: REPLACE FIRING PIN REPAIRED: REPLACE SPRING". needless to say im a bit excited called the wife and let her know we were going shooting tonight.

drove out to our usually shooting spot, laid out 10 targets, loaded all 3 magazines and with a big old grin started to blast in the general direction of my targets (im a piss poor shot with the pk380 its not the weapon its me) after 5 shots and 3 landing on target i pull the triger again, nothing, safe it look at it and its jammed, figured its a fluke cleared the weapon put the next 3 down, grabed the next magazine got 3 off before a failure to eject, cleared it, 2 more and another failure...

i went through a total of 26 bullets today with the pk380, tomarow i get to send it in again

it was gone from 5/29-6/19 doesnt seem like long but when you go shooting 2-3 times a week every week and only own 3 firearms thats a very long time


----------



## forgotenpast (Jun 20, 2012)

called customer support today, i will be shipping it in for repairs again... out another month or so it seems


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Information is always helpful, but all you wrote about was "jammed."
That makes any comment I could offer meaningless.
Without specific information, how could anybody help you?

What kind of jam? Exactly what happened?

I'll go even further: Most jams are due to poor user technique.
You wrote that you are a poor shot. Might you be limp-wristing your pistol?
Did you clean the rust-preservative off of it, before shooting it?
Did you clean it regularly?


----------

